# GIRLS ?‍♀️? vs ??‍♂️BOYS



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?

I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

There would be huge differences between markets. Level of service and attitude are still the most important factors regardless of gender.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


I voted for women because I feel like there might be more leeway given what a dangerous gig this can be for a woman. Similar to a girl crying to get out of a ticket, I feel like a female driver can play the "oops sorry I missed that exit, I'm going to have to drive up an extra 7 miles to the next one" card and elicit more sympathy.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed


Must...resist...making.....woman.....driving.....jokes???


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Joe Biden would agree that ride share sucks equally for all _three _genders. :biggrin:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

mch said:


> Must...resist...making.....woman.....driving.....jokes???


Easy with your wow reactions uberhoe14. I voted that men have it easier because we do.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I think men have it easier just for the safety aspect. While this job is dangerous for men and women drivers, my fear is getting a pax whose looking for prey.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I find in Seattle pax are most impressed that I speak fluent English. Second, they were impressed that I was a college student studying computer science. Yes me being female was brought up. The women and older men always asked if driving for Uber/Lyft isn't too risky for women. They asked if I carried a weapon. ( like I would say yes..)?

I also believe it's why I raked in enough tips per shift, near every shift to fill up my gas tank and buy dinner.

Yes there where times guys tried to Alpha Dog me about whether I can "handle" driving this tiny widdle Toyota Corolla on the open road. I shut that down fast by showing them picts of my other vehicles for 9 years of my life.

Yeah I parked this bad boy on a dead end road by myself. 








My neighbors woke up to my new toy sitting out front.









Anyhow once I show picts of my toys, it gets quiet from the back seat.....

Still.....I voted men because they don't have to always 'splain themselves...


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> Joe Biden would agree that ride share sucks equally for all _three _genders. :biggrin:


As a centrist at it's least only 3 according to him, some of the crazies such as the squad and Elizabeth Warren attribute 5 million ?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Being a male driver is cool and all, until you get drunk women as pax. I refuse to pick up women during the bar scene. I wont fall victim to a false rape accusation.

If I was a woman I wouldn't do rideshare. I wouldve shot a pax if he were to flirt with me, let alone touch me.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm not falling for this. Both sexes are equal in every way except for reproductive responsibilities.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Illini said:


> I'm not falling for this. Both sexes are equal in every way except for reproductive responsibilities.


Wow snuck that last part in there?. Nice try. Dont forget to Strap twice ?‍♀


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^ This person must live in the future if they think that both genders (including the apache helicopter gender) are equal ?????


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ This person must live in the future if they think that both gender (including the apache helicopter gender) are equal ?????


You're pointing up at me ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Men drivers because of safety. Trigger alert ? Men and women are NOT equal. Generally, most men are physically and emotionally better equipped to deal with pax who are physical, unruly, or verbally abusive. Pax will more likely comply if the driver is a guy. Not to say there isn't women who can handle it better than most men.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


Chicks make more tips. Dudes don't deal with the sexual junk. Other than this, the pay rates are equal.



doyousensehumor said:


> Men drivers because of safety. Trigger alert ? Men and women are NOT equal. Generally, most men are physically and emotionally better equipped to deal with pax who are physical, unruly, or verbally abusive. Pax will more likely comply if the driver is a guy. Not to say there isn't women who can handle it better than most men.


Way to put a target on your back! I'm getting out of the way, friend.



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Being a male driver is cool and all, until you get drunk women as pax. I refuse to pick up women during the bar scene. I wont fall victim to a false rape accusation.
> 
> If I was a woman I wouldn't do rideshare. I wouldve shot a pax if he were to flirt with me, let alone touch me.


Would rather have a drunk chick than a drunk dude. FYI you can get falsely accused of raping a sober chick, so I don't follow your logic on refusing the babes.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

True, I can be accused by both a sober and drunk female. But let's face it, odds ARE WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LOWER of being accused of rape in the daytime versus at night. But ehhh, do you.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I find in Seattle pax are most impressed that I speak fluent English. Second, they were impressed that I was a college student studying computer science. Yes me being female was brought up. The women and older men always asked if driving for Uber/Lyft isn't too risky for women. They asked if I carried a weapon. ( like I would say yes..)?
> 
> I also believe it's why I raked in enough tips per shift, near every shift to fill up my gas tank and buy dinner.
> 
> ...


As an adult female honey badger, you probably could have shut the alpha dogging down simply by showing your teeth.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Men drivers because of safety. Trigger alert ? Men and women are NOT equal. Generally, most men are physically and emotionally better equipped to deal with pax who are physical, unruly, or verbally abusive. Pax will more likely comply if the driver is a guy. Not to say there isn't women who can handle it better than most men. But this is a generalizing question, hence the generalizing answer..


More generalizations coming....

You make some good points but you also missed the mark on female being less emotionally equipped.

2 Men are prone to outburst and peeing match type escalations then a female vs male pax. As a female I can see a male getting aggravated and I can be non threatening. I can calm him in most cases by simply letting him know how I'm feeling and most of that shows in my tone and body language.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I think men have it easier just for the safety aspect. While this job is dangerous for men and women drivers, my fear is getting a pax whose looking for prey.


Just remember Jeffery Dohmer liked men and those are who he killed.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


Don't matter. People don't think anything of either one nowadays


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Men are prone to outburst and peeing match type escalations then a female vs male pax.


True that! I can write my name in the snow using cursive writing, and you can't. :biggrin:


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm not voting as it all depends on situation for example I once had a couple and they had been arguing before getting in the car, ride was ordered under the girls name, come to find out dude was an ex felon bf of the girl visiting from Florida, they're still arguing as they get in the car, situation gets heated, he starts hitting her and pulling her hair, she's yelling and screaming and crying, I stop the vehicle as soon as it's safe turn around and just glare at the dirtbag and in a commanding and stern tone tell him, "let her go right the ***** now!" He complies and she quickly jumps out of the car, he's still in the car talking about how trashy women are, I tell him to STFU and call her because she got out in the middle of nowhere and they're still 15 minutes from her place, I was surprised at myself and at the fact that he was complying with me at that point but he did call her and I said give me the phone, I talked to her, promised her he won't touch her again at least in my vehicle and requested her to come back in, on the phone she asked me to kick him out of the car, I told her sure so she comes in and as she sits down I tell him "buddy this is where you get out" he's like really? I pointed to the camera and put my hand near my pocket as if I had something (I don't carry) and I'm like yes really, now! He got out all pissed off but couldn't do anything about it, I got her home safe and advised her not to allow him in (it was her mom's house). For her own safety I called and informed the cops as well as Lyft. Point being if I was a female I know I wouldn't have been able to handle it like that, even as a guy I was pretty scared but I proudly held my own that night


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I think there's an argument being made her for a male/female driving team. Like truckers do. If there's an issue the gender best equipped for the problem takes control.

I think I'll start placing my blow up doll on the front pax seat.

Hey, that will also solve another problem. Two birds, one stone.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> True that! I can write my name in the snow using cursive writing, and you can't. :biggrin:


What you THINK it will look like.....









What it ACTUALLY looks like.....


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I can pee without having to sit down, my level of crankiness doesn't change depending on the time of the month, the percentage of people that offend me if they touch me inappropriately is smaller (I tend to avoid the gayborhood), and I don't have to talk about my feelings. What was the question again?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Men. Cuz girls got cooties.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> I can pee without having to sit down, my level of crankiness doesn't change depending on the time of the month, the percentage of people that offend me if they touch me inappropriately is smaller (I tend to avoid the gayborhood), and I don't have to talk about my feelings. What was the question again?


You better go in hiding after that comment..


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

chitownXdriver said:


> You better go in hiding after that comment..


Why is it that time of the month?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

chitownXdriver said:


> I'm not voting as it all depends on situation for example I once had a couple and they had been arguing before getting in the car, ride was ordered under the girls name, come to find out dude was an ex felon bf of the girl visiting from Florida, they're still arguing as they get in the car, situation gets heated, he starts hitting her and pulling her hair, she's yelling and screaming and crying, I stop the vehicle as soon as it's safe turn around and just glare at the dirtbag and in a commanding and stern tone tell him, "let her go right the ***** now!" He complies and she quickly jumps out of the car, he's still in the car talking about how trashy women are, I tell him to STFU and call her because she got out in the middle of nowhere and they're still 15 minutes from her place, I was surprised at myself and at the fact that he was complying with me at that point but he did call her and I said give me the phone, I talked to her, promised her he won't touch her again at least in my vehicle and requested her to come back in, on the phone she asked me to kick him out of the car, I told her sure so she comes in and as she sits down I tell him "buddy this is where you get out" he's like really? I pointed to the camera and put my hand near my pocket as if I had something (I don't carry) and I'm like yes really, now! He got out all pissed off but couldn't do anything about it, I got her home safe and advised her not to allow him in (it was her mom's house). For her own safety I called and informed the cops as well as Lyft. Point being if I was a female I know I wouldn't have been able to handle it like that, even as a guy I was pretty scared but I proudly held my own that night


Real man ????



TXUbering said:


> What was the question again?


The question was state all the reasons your sexist. :thumbup:


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Real man ????
> 
> The question was state all the reasons your sexist. :thumbup:


You're*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


Women are more likely to get tipped.
After that.
No Advantages.

Drunk guys ( and some women) likely push their luck more with women.



Uber's Guber said:


> True that! I can write my name in the snow using cursive writing, and you can't. :biggrin:


What if she Can ?!?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Women are more likely to get tipped.
> After that.
> No Advantages.
> 
> ...


Then she wouldn't really be a she ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Then she wouldn't really be a she ?


You have never been to a womens pissing contest at the jacuzzi have you ???

Im telling you some women CAN .


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> You have never been to a womens pissing contest at the jacuzzi have you ???
> 
> Im telling you some women CAN .


Lol WTF, no I haven't!
Real women or men who like to wear dresses and call themselves women?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Lol WTF, no I haven't!
> Real women or men who like to wear dresses and call themselves women?


REAL WOMEN.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mbd said:


>


Wow.

Our " Replacements?"

Uber getting them right out of the pound.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> True that! I can write my name in the snow using cursive writing, and you can't. :biggrin:





tohunt4me said:


> What if she Can ?!?


Then "she" is probably that third gender Joe Biden was talking about.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Then "she" is probably that third gender Joe Biden was talking about.


Looked around.

Looked real hard.

Seems You're the only one talking about that.

Seems you got a thing for that.

No Worries.

No Judgments..


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> More generalizations coming....
> 
> You make some good points but you also missed the mark on female being less emotionally equipped.
> 
> 2 Men are prone to outburst and peeing match type escalations then a female vs male pax. As a female I can see a male getting aggravated and I can be non threatening. I can calm him in most cases by simply letting him know how I'm feeling and most of that shows in my tone and body language.


In a perfect world, ridehail would be free of danger. Free of people who take advantage. Pax who are always friendly. Women would typically have it easier than men because it would be hospitality-based. Women are better at that. Similar to women make better waitresses than men waiters.

But that's not reality.

Reality is, generally, hospitality is not rewarded. If anything, drivers get deactivated for it, through ratings. Driving pax has more in common with being a bouncer from a club or bar.

Being heartless, can get a driver out of trouble. This is why it's easier for guys.

Deesculation is not ideal, and if that it the safer option, that may result in the pax walking all over a woman. I wouldn't call that easier at all. Some of those senarios, a guy could have simpily kicked out the pax, and have freedom. Meanwhile, some women would still be "deesculating" the situation, getting the shit scared out of her.

I always enjoy stories of women not putting up with shit from pax. It is more impressive when a woman stands up for herself, because it is harder for women.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> True that! I can write my name in the snow using cursive writing, and you can't. :biggrin:


Yeah, but dotting the I (if you have one in your name) is problematic!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


I think men have it easier. I even had one lady passenger tell me she takes Uber because she's a bad driver. Then she giggled and said "Of course that's because I'm Asian."

I've only had one female Uber driver and she was better than most of my male Uber drivers because she spoke English. I think speaking English should be a minimum requirement to do rideshare but obviously Uber doesn't see it the way I do.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I find in Seattle pax are most impressed that I speak fluent English. Second, they were impressed that I was a college student studying computer science. Yes me being female was brought up. The women and older men always asked if driving for Uber/Lyft isn't too risky for women. They asked if I carried a weapon. ( like I would say yes..)?
> 
> I also believe it's why I raked in enough tips per shift, near every shift to fill up my gas tank and buy dinner.
> 
> ...


If a man posts a pic of a big rig he used to drive, everyone would yawn.

Some women seem to be fueled by the "I'm just a girl living in a man's world" bs. Or "look at me, I'm getting a Comp Sci degree" bs.

Men just put their head down and earn. There isn't any affirmation. There isn't anyone pulling for them. Most of them don't have mentors. There isn't any pat on the back every time they reach a milestone. No one told them they did it against all odds (they were told it was expected of them.) There aren't quotas for hiring men.

So to answer the question, women have it easier in almost every facet of life.

In rideshare and service jobs, women are tipped more. As far as rideshare is concerned, women have it easier because they make more and can drive fewer hours to make the same money.

Of course with the caveat of #metoo that teaches that women are frequently harassed, just because they are women (and that some "unwoke" men are evil).


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I prefer women drivers & women riders.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

there is usually a reason for stereotypes.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Women get more tips, nobody is tryna tip my ugly ass.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> If a man posts a pic of a big rig he used to drive, everyone would yawn.
> 
> Some women seem to be fueled by the "I'm just a girl living in a man's world" bs. Or "look at me, I'm getting a Comp Sci degree" bs.
> 
> ...


I'm just a Tomboy who never liked Barbie's and still have my huge Hot Wheels collection. :biggrin: As a teen and still now I love working on cars rather than "Malling" which is pure torture to me. My CompSci degree? Well that's just a requirement if I want a regular income living in Seattle (tech capital second to San Francisco. )

But as for Rideshare, yes we are tipped more I guess, I would imagine if a female driver was unpleasant, this would not be so. I do find that being a female driver does make pax think they can get away with pulling more crap on her. I have written a lot of stories over the past three years I've been here about my driving experiences. I'm convinced most of that would not have happened were I a male driver.

Further, there's the added risk of an attack by pax. I had an experience several months ago that I told a friend of mine here about. He likes to write so I gave him permission to write about it. He did so and never named me, but....number 3 (Close Encounters of the Wrong Kind) is my experience.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-driver-stories-part-four.336888/
Ladies, while waiting for your pax to show up, and when a guy walks up, smiles and waves at you, indicates he is the pax you are waiting for, is holding up a phone with the Uber rider app clearly visible, don't unlock the doors. I was tired, it was late, my last ride, and I let my guard down.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Even though I prefer women drivers & women riders, women definitely have it harder than men. Little things like urinating in public are more difficult for women to do than men. Plus the majority of men are pigs & dogs so I can only imagine the abuse women have to put up with from male riders.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Some women seem to be fueled by the "I'm just a girl living in a man's world" bs. Or "look at me, I'm getting a Comp Sci degree" bs.
> 
> Men just put their head down and earn. There isn't any affirmation. There isn't anyone pulling for them. Most of them don't have mentors. There isn't any pat on the back every time they reach a milestone. No one told them they did it against all odds (they were told it was expected of them.) There aren't quotas for hiring men.


Proud member of my companies WIT program ?‍♀. Why is there a need for such programs? Women have faced more challenges and adversity then men.

When a group is put on a pedestal for so long why wouldn't they feel confident and go out into the world feeling accomplished having put in bare minimum work.

We had an all day workshop yesterday for a new system that will house the hr records for non employees. The third party vendors they brought in to PM the project.. All women ?. They ruled the room. I've never seen a third party come in so knowledgable and pick up processes in such detail. The most outspoken representative from our company were women.

Women have to work harder, learn harder to prove themselves. As a result you have incredibly knowledgable females in the same role as sub par males.

My feelings are based on what I have observed. I've worked at the same place for a long time and pretty much grew up there.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Woman have it so much harder with harrassment in so many ways and not being able to use the local tree in the park as a bathroom.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

There are probably pros and cons for both genders. Also it will depend on other things such as attractiveness, personality, and what one is looking to get out of driving.

Overall I think men have it better because there is far less risk of being raped or sexually harassed (though it has happened to me as a male multiple times). Also I probably have a lower risk of being the victim of violence. Not too many people are going to mess with a 6' 3" fat guy whereas they might with a 120 pound 5' 6" woman.

I suspect a lot of guys will say the attractive women have it easier due to getting good tips and ratings from the horny men. But I think that can be a con too. Attractive women are more likely to get harassed and also run into other jealous women who will downrate or report them out of jealousy. In the end regardless of sex I think most drivers are just looking to survive and aren't looking for dates.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Woman have it so much harder with harrassment in so many ways and not being able to use the local tree in the park as a bathroom.


The king has spoken


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Even though I prefer women drivers & women riders, women definitely have it harder than men. Little things like urinating in public are more difficult for women to do than men. Plus the majority of men are pigs & dogs so I can only imagine the abuse women have to put up with from male riders.


I feel for the women drivers who have drive drunk male pax, can't imagine the crap you have to deal with once they're in your car.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> As a centrist at it's least only 3 according to him, some of the crazies such as the squad and Elizabeth Warren attribute 5 million ?


3 categories...lol


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Proud member of my companies WIT program ?‍♀. Why is there a need for such programs? Women have faced more challenges and adversity then men.
> 
> When a group is put on a pedestal for so long why wouldn't they feel confident and go out into the world feeling accomplished having put in bare minimum work.
> 
> ...


Whoa. While as a long time observer of Affirmative Action I have to wonder just how long these "programs" are going to continue, I have to also say that you have just strung together a pretty powerful argument there... from the philosophy of pedestal worship to those boots on the ground observations. You should stow a copy of your comment somewhere for easy access later.

Here's my related story fitted into the rideshare model. I pick up a woman at a pricey country club. She is young and pretty. She hops in the front seat. (I always kind of admire it when a female takes the front seat with a middle aged male driver. It shows she has moxy, for lack of better words),

She immediately starts talking to me like we already know each other. Turns out she works at the club. Further, it turns out she is a middle manager that a number of employees report to. I tell her the joke about Groucho Marx declaring that he would never accept an invitation to any club that would have him as a member. She laughs and now we are fully comfortable with each other.

Suddenly her phone rings about 3 blocks from the club. It's one of her subordinates calling with a club-related problem. I of course am eavesdropping on the conversation. Basically this gal adeptly handles the dilemma that's been presented to her. Really impressive. When she gets off the phone I congratulate her with a "Well done!". She starts to give me some back story about her job, but--------

Suddenly her attention is diverted to a car that has just passed us in the adjacent lane. "Oh no. That's Joe", she exclaims. Turns out "Joe" is her counterpart at the club (we're just calling him Joe here to protect the guilty). "Joe" had come in late that day and was supposed to therefore stay late. BUT, once my pax had departed the club, "Joe" had apparently skedaddled directly to his car and escaped work.

But now "Joe's" cover was blown. I immediately offered to follow "Joe" all the way to to his house so that my pax (which I am of course giving my full allegiance to) can pop out of the car at and surprise and humiliatye "Joe" for leaving work early (and if you haven't already deduced it, my pax would have been spared that earlier off-duty phone call if "Joe" had stuck around like he was supposed to).

She smiled but declined. She noted that she is just storing up these (apparently numerous) incidents for the day when promotion time comes around.

The lady was playing all her cards right.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm just a Tomboy who never liked Barbie's and still have my huge Hot Wheels collection. :biggrin: As a teen and still now I love working on cars rather than "Malling" which is pure torture to me. My CompSci degree? Well that's just a requirement if I want a regular income living in Seattle (tech capital second to San Francisco. )
> 
> But as for Rideshare, yes we are tipped more I guess, I would imagine if a female driver was unpleasant, this would not be so. I do find that being a female driver does make pax think they can get away with pulling more crap on her. I have written a lot of stories over the past three years I've been here about my driving experiences. I'm convinced most of that would not have happened were I a male driver.
> 
> ...


That's horrible, I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's horrible, I'm sorry that happened to you.


Thank you for your kind words. I just wanted to let the women (guys too) to know that always be aware of what pax are doing, and even more so when you are tired. I had worked a long day that day, and just wanted to go home. This ride was my DF to my neighborhood. So if it can happen to even a streetwise Honey badger from Brooklyn, It can easily happen to just your average not so streetwise female drivers just out there trying to earn a living.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm just a Tomboy who never liked Barbie's and still have my huge Hot Wheels collection. :biggrin: As a teen and still now I love working on cars rather than "Malling" which is pure torture to me. My CompSci degree? Well that's just a requirement if I want a regular income living in Seattle (tech capital second to San Francisco. )
> 
> But as for Rideshare, yes we are tipped more I guess, I would imagine if a female driver was unpleasant, this would not be so. I do find that being a female driver does make pax think they can get away with pulling more crap on her. I have written a lot of stories over the past three years I've been here about my driving experiences. I'm convinced most of that would not have happened were I a male driver.
> 
> ...


If you collected hot wheels then I'm a fan!

Have about 2000. All of the first year although a couple are in pretty sad shape


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> If you collected hot wheels then I'm a fan!


I have the entire Dukes of Hazard collection in mint shape, among with many others... :biggrin:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a friend who drives in my market. I have an easier time in terms of fewer wierd or creepy interactions with paxs. She has a much easier time getting tips. I run about 10% of the fare in tips, she is much closer to 20% which is a huge difference since it's all profit.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Chicks make more tips. Dudes don't deal with the sexual junk. Other than this, the pay rates are equal.


This....I have two friends that are female drivers...they are constantly telling me about all of the cash and in app tips they get....of course, along with a good portion of those tips comes:

"Hey, I'm in town for a few days for work...why don't you come and have a drink with me or come back over to my room...." or some variation.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


Men, duh?‍♂?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

It’s really hard to answer this thread without sounding sexist.

I believe (without proof and based on nothing) that females may get more tips (men are stupid when they see boobs, and we hand money). But they have it “harder” when it comes to harassment.

Men have it easier when it comes to harassment. We can get aggressive, and more chances to “win” a fight than a woman. But I think we get less tips.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I will state for the record that 30-40% of my fares tip. I am a middle aged male and the great looks have long since disappeared anyway. So there's a lot of moving parts related to scoring tips.

Having said that, an attractive woman driver who is friendly and shoots a smile, for many men is a gift, and to reward that gift is something that comes naturally.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Chorch said:


> It's really hard to answer this thread without sounding sexist.
> 
> I believe (without proof and based on nothing) that females may get more tips (men are stupid when they see boobs, and we hand money). But they have it "harder" when it comes to harassment.
> 
> Men have it easier when it comes to harassment. We can get aggressive, and more chances to "win" a fight than a woman. But I think we get less tips.


It isn't sexist 
It's the truth


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Whoa. While as a long time observer of Affirmative Action I have to wonder just how long these "programs" are going to continue, I have to also say that you have just strung together a pretty powerful argument there... from the philosophy of pedestal worship to those boots on the ground observations. You should stow a copy of your comment somewhere for easy access later.
> 
> Here's my related story fitted into the rideshare model. I pick up a woman at a pricey country club. She is young and pretty. She hops in the front seat. (I always kind of admire it when a female takes the front seat with a middle aged male driver. It shows she has moxy, for lack of better words),
> 
> ...


Wow... saving incidents for promotion ?.

Something I've learned is never point blame. No good can come from this. When someone has bad work habbits they will be found out. If someone finger points 9 times out of 10 their intentions will be questioned.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Wow... saving incidents for promotion ?.


And I hope I phrased that properly. Another way to put it is that she was keeping her powder dry. She was anticipating that at some point in the future both her and Joe's record would be examined and compared. She was just doing her thing and taking care of business. That is the context of which she was communicating to me in her words and actions. ;>



Lissetti said:


> I had an experience several months ago that I told a friend of mine here about. He likes to write so I gave him permission to write about it.


Wow. You do have your adventures. Physical contact of the restraining kind is pretty damned high on the danger rector scale. Even if one has a plan for an aggressive pax it kinda goes out the window when you're pinned like that. Unless one has some pretty serious martial arts training you kind of have to go along and just not panic, as you did.

It occurs to me that if I was a female driver I might keep the passenger door side locked, even if I've unlocked the other doors. It requires a reach-over, but I have done it as a gambit to keep certain looking pax from jumping in front. Just takes a moment.

It has also occurred to me that in less dire circumstances that one way to let a badly behaving pax know they are pushing their luck is to bring up you phone's keypad and dial in 911. That means you are just one button push away from dropping the proverbial dime on the misbehaver.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Joe Biden would agree that ride share sucks equally for all _three _genders. :biggrin:





chitownXdriver said:


> As a centrist at it's least only 3 according to him, some of the crazies such as the squad and Elizabeth Warren attribute 5 million ?


Warren and Biden don't believe in science. Here's a list of all existing genders:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> It occurs to me that if I was a female driver I might keep the passenger door side locked, even if I've unlocked the other doors. It requires a reach-over, but I have done it as a gambit to keep certain looking pax from jumping in front. Just takes a moment.


Yeah he was so normal looking in behavior. I was waiting for my pax, no show, at around 4 minutes this guy comes from the direction of the address, smiles and waves his phone at me, showing me the Uber app, and so.....I unlocked the doors. Surely he was my pax I thought. Nope and I do have Bear Mace in my driver's door pocket, but with my arms pinned, I was unable to reach it. All he allowed me to do was cancel on my real pax (As he ordered me to) and operate the vehicle with him watching very closely..


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I got to admit, an average waitress will get better tips from me than an excellent waiter.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah he was so normal looking in behavior. I was waiting for my pax, no show, at around 4 minutes this guy comes from the direction of the address, smiles and waves his phone at me, showing me the Uber app, and so.....I unlocked the doors. Surely he was my pax I thought. Nope and I do have Bear Mace in my driver's door pocket, but with my arms pinned, I was unable to reach it. All he allowed me to do was cancel on my real pax (As he ordered me to) and operate the vehicle with him watching very closely..


I would hope you reported this situation to the police once you were safely away from him?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> More generalizations coming....
> 
> You make some good points but you also missed the mark on female being less emotionally equipped.
> 
> 2 Men are prone to outburst and peeing match type escalations then a female vs male pax. As a female I can see a male getting aggravated and I can be non threatening. I can calm him in most cases by simply letting him know how I'm feeling and most of that shows in my tone and body language.


Too many straight lines there ... I will refrain


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Tarvus said:


> I would hope you reported this situation to the police once you were safely away from him?


Yes and they said they think they know_* of *_him. Not _*who*_ he is though, meaning he's done this before.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Women, because I'm sure they get more tips than men.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Of course men have it easier.
Women picking up strangers are going to be victimized at least 5 to 1 over men.
I don't mind when a female pax flirts with me, but in general I can count on one hand the number of times in 22 years a woman has really really attempted to aggressively sexualize me.
I've had a few drunk gay men insist I must try the rooster. VERY aggressive. Yet the female cabbies (and RS drivers I've known say it's almost weekly for them.

I had 4 female drivers in my cab company.
They were all pretty good at handling this kind of thing. 
I also used to screen pax. If I thought a pax might be a problem for my DRIVERS either male or female, I wouldn't send a cab for them.
Hats off to the women of this world willing to do a job this dangerous.
Be careful out there.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Men. Its a lot easier for men to deal with certain situations than women.

I tend to work the inner city. A lot of people that either act tough or are really about "that life". As a man who also has been around those avenues, i have no issues whatsoever. I couldnt see the same being a woman for the simple fact that some men think women are beneath them and are meant to be controlled by them.

The chance for abuse is too high.



delornick94 said:


> Women, because I'm sure they get more tips than men.


Thats fun and games until a ride gets you in a situation where you can get harrassed or worse.

There is no doubt in my mind women get tipped more because, or rather said when a pax finds them attractive. Conversely, men can drive certain hours and areas women cannot because of the danger factor. Its pros and cons.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

gooddolphins said:


> Just remember Jeffery Dohmer liked men and those are who he killed.


True, so good thing Dahmer got murdered in prison.

But Ed Gein, whose also from WI, liked women. He used the skin of his victims to cover chairs.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Invisible said:


> True, so good thing Dahmer got murdered in prison.
> 
> But Ed Gein, whose also from W, liked women. He used the skin of his victims to cover chairs.


Yea don't think I would buy any furniture from him lol


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> I prefer women drivers & women riders.


You haven't met my ex wife.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Ed Gein, whose also from WI, liked women. He used the skin of his victims to cover chairs.


Author of two best-sellers: "How to Get a Head" and "How to Serve Your Fellow Man."

Kidding, of course. Ed was a monster. His home town, Plainfield, is not far from where I live, and I have driven through it many times. His home became a morbid tourist attraction until it was burned down by arson. I remember being told that Gein became a pretty good jeweler during his time at the mental hospital where he was confined. The movie "Psycho" was based on his story.

One of his female victims was decapitated, thus the joke about "How to Get a Head." Many of the items found in his home were robbed from graves. An amazing, tragic story.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This is my true perspective.
I don't know who has it easier because I don't really want to know, what I do know is that women think analytically, where as men always just focus on a goal. So...me being a man seeing how ridiculous it is to drive at these rates, freaks me the hell out anytime I get a female driver knowing they think 10X smarter than a man, or should say more focused. I usually just stay very quiet and try not to talk because I feel like I am being driven by a complete nutjob or a thrill seeker if a woman is my driver lol ...No offense.Now I understand if they are in a real bind, but that exception would have to be pretty up front explained if I am ever going to “chat”.

Otherwise glad I get where I gotta go either way from the nutcase or desperate drivers..unless they are old and bored, then I get it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> This is my true perspective.
> I don't know who has it easier because I don't really want to know, what I do know is that women think analytically, where as men always just focus on a goal. So...me being a man seeing how ridiculous it is to drive at these rates, freaks me the hell out anytime I get a female driver knowing they think 10X smarter than a man, or should say more focused. I usually just stay very quiet and try not to talk because I feel like I am being driven by a complete nutjob or a thrill seeker if a woman is my driver lol ...No offense.Now I understand if they are in a real bind, but that exception would have to be pretty up front explained if I am ever going to "chat".
> 
> Otherwise glad I get where I gotta go either way from the nutcase or desperate drivers..unless they are old and bored, then I get it.


You really want to say uber women are crazy ??? ...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You really want to say uber women are crazy ??? ...


After 2016 rate change, everyone, man, woman, jenner like is crazy - quote me.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> After 2016 rate change, everyone is crazy - quote me.


I guess that works... we all crazy -o:


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I guess that works... we all crazy -o:


The sane people here that post aren't driving...like yourself lol


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Everybody's a little bit crazy. Some more than others


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The ones that are smart and sane enough to question what I say ARE NOT DRIVING for U/L lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Everybody's a little bit crazy. Some more than others


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Lol no!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Not going to repeat the obvious of what is happening...lol

You are nuts if you drive at these rates, 10x nuts if a woman is because your smarter than men in seeing facts. There ya go...I hope to god next time I go out I don't get a female driver, Jesus



Mkang14 said:


> View attachment 365671
> 
> 
> :thumbdown:
> View attachment 365673


Show your mechanic(or any shop) that be what he would charge to replace any 1 car part in your car much less the hundreds that exist. Have no idea how some people have degrees tbh...


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I voted for women because I feel like there might be more leeway given what a dangerous gig this can be for a woman. Similar to a girl crying to get out of a ticket, I feel like a female driver can play the "oops sorry I missed that exit, I'm going to have to drive up an extra 7 miles to the next one" card and elicit more sympathy.


I'm guilty of missing an exit or two, but I've pulled cash out of my pocket to make up the difference. I probably look stupid to some, but honest to me.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UBER needs you all and they have them lol

Hey look denialism is cool, I'm here for the entertainment, I take back what I say


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> I'm guilty of missing an exit or two, but I've pulled cash out of my pocket to make up the difference. I probably look stupid to some, but honest to me.


You're probably going to get torn apart but very nice of you nonetheless. :thumbup:


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> I'm guilty of missing an exit or two, but I've pulled cash out of my pocket to make up the difference. I probably look stupid to some, but honest to me.


Pause.

You pay the passengers? WTF
Are you okay?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Women make more in tips but deal with way more bs. Not sure if the trade off is worth it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Women make more in tips but deal with way more bs. Not sure if the trade off is worth it.


Nobody should drive strangers around for chump change the way these companies have constructed...no effin way should a woman drive at these rates, absolutely absurd!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Pause.
> 
> You pay the passengers? WTF
> Are you okay?


I knew I'd get in trouble for that!??


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Even though I prefer women drivers & women riders, women definitely have it harder than men. Little things like urinating in public are more difficult for women to do than men. Plus the majority of men are pigs & dogs so I can only imagine the abuse women have to put up with from male riders.


Speak for yourself and stop generalizing us all (or even most of us) in the same boat, that's really not cool



SuperBot said:


> Warren and Biden don't believe in science. Here's a list of all existing genders:
> 
> View attachment 365512


Although I will categorize a third and ONLY a 3rd, natural born hermaphrodites ?‍♂


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I find in Seattle pax are most impressed that I speak fluent English.


The most common compliment I get is:

"Well, at least, you speak English."


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Women make more in tips but deal with way more bs. Not sure if the trade off is worth it.


Nope. Just longhaul and shuffle. Thats your surge and your tip.

Now if being a woman and doing those things net better income...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Author of two best-sellers: "How to Get a Head" and "How to Serve Your Fellow Man."
> 
> Kidding, of course. Ed was a monster. His home town, Plainfield, is not far from where I live, and I have driven through it many times. His home became a morbid tourist attraction until it was burned down by arson. I remember being told that Gein became a pretty good jeweler during his time at the mental hospital where he was confined. The movie "Psycho" was based on his story.
> 
> One of his female victims was decapitated, thus the joke about "How to Get a Head." Many of the items found in his home were robbed from graves. An amazing, tragic story.


Wow, that's an interesting fact about the movie "Psycho". Every time I see the Criminal Minds episode with the guy who made wind chimes out of human ribs, I think that's something Gein would've done.

Plainfield was in one of the counties I had clients in for the non-profit I worked for. When I was first there, I didn't realize that's where he was from. I was telling my friend how creepy the city felt to me. So my feelings made sense .

I could see how his house would've been a morbid tourist attraction because it was the same w/ Dahmer. After the news broke out about him, my friend, who went to Marquette U, and I walked by his apartment. People were taking pictures of the dumpsters outside and his apartment complex. It was torn down and made into a park.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Invisible said:


> it was the same w/ Dahmer. After the news broke out about him, my friend, who went to Marquette U, and I walked by his apartment. People were taking pictures of the dumpsters outside and his apartment complex. It was torn down and made into a park.


I thought Dahmer's apartment parcel is still fenced off.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> I knew I'd get in trouble for that!??


And you should. Please stop doing that.

If you make a mistake, apologize. And leave it at that. Half the time, the rider has his or her head buried in a cell phone and doesn't even notice or care.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

chitownXdriver said:


> Speak for yourself and stop generalizing us all (or even most of us) in the same boat, that's really hot cool
> 
> 
> Although I will categorize a third and ONLY a 3rd, natural born hermaphrodites ?‍♂


Seriously though, that really was uncalled


Christinebitg said:


> And you should. Please stop doing that.
> 
> If you make a mistake, apologize. And leave it at that. Half the time, the rider has his or her head buried in a cell phone and doesn't even notice or care.





Christinebitg said:


> And you should. Please stop doing that.
> 
> If you make a mistake, apologize. And leave it at that. Half the time, the rider has his or her head buried in a cell phone and doesn't even notice or care.


 I only did it 2 times, it was several miles. The girl rider didn't really care.
The guy was so butt hurt, I had to.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> I only did it 2 times, it was several miles. The girl rider didn't really care.
> The guy was so butt hurt, I had to.


I too am a people pleaser. But giving money back is a no no. 2 was good enough ?. Never again ?


----------



## LaurieLee (Jul 7, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


Oh, I'm a horrible driver so I confirm all stereotypes. I have missed turns, exits, gone over curbs and as long as it's a Male rider it's fine and I usually still get tipped. Women have down rated me.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Neither. 

I prefer people from other cultures as drivers! They are nicer. (I know someone will come back with a smart remark based on my statement)


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Uarefree said:


> Seriously though, that really was uncalled


Not as uncalled for as enabling passengers more than they already are by GIVING THEM MONEY, seriously? I wish I could be your passenger to get some cash back, it sounds better than my credit card's cash back program.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

3.75 said:


> I thought Dahmer's apartment parcel is still fenced off.


It was torn many years ago. I thought it was a park, but it's just a fenced in grass area now.

https://marquettewire.org/3807972/tribune/tribune-featured/dahmer-closer-look/


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

LaurieLee said:


> Oh, I'm a horrible driver so I confirm all stereotypes. I have missed turns, exits, gone over curbs and as long as it's a Male rider it's fine and I usually still get tipped. Women have down rated me.


LMAO, I just say, Well, Women Drivers, You know What They Say??? They laugh as much as I do.
You and me both! Thing is, Thank God, the guys laugh with us, not at us. 
I Love this Job!!! ???


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> LMAO, I just say, Well, Women Drivers, You know What They Say??? They laugh as much as I do.
> You and me both! Thing is, Thank God, the guys laugh with us, not at us.
> I Love this Job!!! ???


It is probably a nervous laugh :winking::whistling:??


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

chitownXdriver said:


> Not as uncalled for as enabling passengers more than they already are by GIVING THEM MONEY, seriously? I wish I could be your passenger to get some cash back, it sounds better than my credit card's cash back program.


Lol,
Okay, okay, okay, I stopped giving out money.
But,
Sometimes I will pull over, complete the trip, and then drop them off with the app off. Usually it's just a neighborhood. Just once in awhile.



doyousensehumor said:


> It is probably a nervous laugh :winking::whistling:??


Hahahaha,
I didn't mention sailing through a few red lights and stop signs. I think you know what I mean??????


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> Lol,
> Okay, okay, okay, I stopped giving out money.
> But,
> Sometimes I will pull over, complete the trip, and then drop them off with the app off. Usually it's just a neighborhood. Just once in awhile.


You're still giving out money.

I mean if you want to do it, that's your cup of tea. Plus, going off app exposes you to liability, you are not insured for it unless you are on an on-app trip.

Upfront pricing for pax means they pay the quoted price. Unless you end the trip at a spot different than what they have in the app.

Miss all the exits you want. Take the scenic route. Pax pays the same. You get paid more. Uber's cut can go into the negative if you do it right.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> You're still giving out money.
> 
> I mean if you want to do it, that's your cup of tea. Plus, going off app exposes you to liability, you are not insured for it unless you are on an on-app trip.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The ride fare does increase, I will stop at a fastfood drive-thru or different destination than the original drop off and Uber charges by the mile and time. 
I just want to be fair about it. I drive a lot of regulars.



Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> The ride fare does increase, I will stop at a fastfood drive-thru or different destination than the original drop off and Uber charges by the mile and time.
> I just want to be fair about it. I drive a lot of regulars.


I also have my own Ride- Hailing insurance through my policy. Its pennies on the dollar.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> I also have my own Ride- Hailing insurance through my policy. Its pennies on the dollar.


That does not cover you while driving pax! It is cheap because you are supposed to be on ubers insurance--- that's no longer happening if you stop the trip or drive pax off app!!

Commercial insureance does. Rideshare endorcement does not! Read your policy!


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> I'm not voting as it all depends on situation for example I once had a couple and they had been arguing before getting in the car, ride was ordered under the girls name, come to find out dude was an ex felon bf of the girl visiting from Florida, they're still arguing as they get in the car, situation gets heated, he starts hitting her and pulling her hair, she's yelling and screaming and crying, I stop the vehicle as soon as it's safe turn around and just glare at the dirtbag and in a commanding and stern tone tell him, "let her go right the ***** now!" He complies and she quickly jumps out of the car, he's still in the car talking about how trashy women are, I tell him to STFU and call her because she got out in the middle of nowhere and they're still 15 minutes from her place, I was surprised at myself and at the fact that he was complying with me at that point but he did call her and I said give me the phone, I talked to her, promised her he won't touch her again at least in my vehicle and requested her to come back in, on the phone she asked me to kick him out of the car, I told her sure so she comes in and as she sits down I tell him "buddy this is where you get out" he's like really? I pointed to the camera and put my hand near my pocket as if I had something (I don't carry) and I'm like yes really, now! He got out all pissed off but couldn't do anything about it, I got her home safe and advised her not to allow him in (it was her mom's house). For her own safety I called and informed the cops as well as Lyft. Point being if I was a female I know I wouldn't have been able to handle it like that, even as a guy I was pretty scared but I proudly held my own that night


Nice job! You were an advocate and a hero for that vulnerable female, @chitownXdriver. You handled it as I would hope to handle it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> The guy acted so butt hurt that I felt like I had to.


Fixed It For You.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I just wanted to let the women (guys too) to know that always be aware of what pax are doing, and even more so when you are tired. I had worked a long day that day, and just wanted to go home. This ride was my DF to my neighborhood. So if it can happen to even a streetwise Honey badger from Brooklyn, It can easily happen to just your average not so streetwise female drivers just out there trying to earn a living.


This type of sh/t has happened to me also when I'm tired and it's late and I'm trying to get home?



Mkang14 said:


> You really want to say uber women are crazy ??? ...


We might be....?


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> That does not cover you while driving pax! It is cheap because you are supposed to be on ubers insurance--- that's no longer happening if you stop the trip or drive pax off app!!
> 
> Commercial insureance does. Rideshare endorcement does not! Read your policy!


No, my agent specifically explained what it covers and made sure I have the Ridehailing Endorsement.
It covers my Ridehailng of Uber and Lyft. Without it, I would be sued.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> No, my agent specifically explained what it covers and made sure I have the Ridehailing Endorsement.
> It covers my Ridehailng of Uber and Lyft. Without it, I would be sued.


Read the contract not what the salesman told you.

It supports your personal insurance while you are off things in between calls and whatnot it has nothing to do with driving around people for money even free

You're placing trust and to what someone else said. Don't trust them... know for yourself... know the facts

Heck don't trust me. Read the contract


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Uarefree said:


> No, my agent specifically explained what it covers and made sure I have the Ridehailing Endorsement.
> It covers my Ridehailng of Uber and Lyft. Without it, I would be sued.


Insurance is partly based on fear of what might happen. I'm not that fearful.?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> Insurance is partly based on fear of what might happen. I'm not that fearful.?


Tell that to the drivers who have been involved with high consequence incidences. And they got screwed cuz they wouldn't read the fine print.

Life is all about taking risks-- I get that--- and I'm not really even trying to change your mind. I take risks too. There's somethings that I would never advise other people do... yet I still do those things.

But for other people to read this and think that it's okay to take off APP trips and nothing bad can possibly happen would be misleading.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


I think no question it's probably tougher on a woman driver just solely on the point you made. Im sure both men and even most women probably feel more comfortable with a male driver. I also think it's easier for a bigger male then say a smaller male because it's more natural to feel safer with a big male on the wheel wether its true or not.

I am a big male but also very friendly so I make most people feel comfortable. It can work against me as well in other aspects of life as most assume Im mean or unapproachable just based on my appearance.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> I'm not that fearful


I don't think it's about fear. For me, it's about whether I can and want to take the risk of a loss.

I worked in an insurance related business for more than 9 years. The largest corporations don't need all of the insurance coverage that some of the smaller ones buy. Because they can handle the consequences of a loss.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberladysf777 said:


> This type of sh/t has happened to me also when I'm tired and it's late and I'm trying to get home?
> 
> 
> We might be....?


You are. At these rates, you are. Sorry....

Why is it so hard to see how toxic driving for less than min wage is? I just have no idea what ticks in your brains...Is it too much mainstream?How can you not see it is a complete scam?

Am I really thinking in a hyper state of mind? To me it is clear...what am I missing that you all see and I am not?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Tell that to the drivers who have been involved with high consequence incidences. And they got screwed cuz they wouldn't read the fine print.
> 
> Life is all about taking risks-- I get that--- and I'm not really even trying to change your mind. I take risks too. There's somethings that I would never advise other people do... yet I still do those things.
> 
> But for other people to read this and think that it's okay to take off APP trips and nothing bad can possibly happen would be misleading.


Come on guyes... dont derail my thread ?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> You are. At these rates, you are. Sorry....
> 
> Why is it so hard to see how toxic driving for less than min wage is? I just have no idea what ticks in your brains...Is it too much mainstream?How can you not see it is a complete scam?
> 
> Am I really thinking in a hyper state of mind? To me it is clear...what am I missing that you all see and I am not?


You have to remember it's different in every market. Theres still markets that rideshare is profitable and nowhere near minimum wage. Not everyone is from Austin Texas. I've never even been there.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Come on guyes... dont derail my thread ?
> View attachment 366084


Okay... here's to rerailing the thread


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> You have to remember it's different in every market. Theres still markets that rideshare is profitable and nowhere near minimum wage. Not everyone is from Austin Texas. I've never even been there.


What are your rates for driving vs cost of living? And like I said compare to a mechanics quotes for car repair. Show me what you make for every week then tell me your cost of living then go to a mechanic and get quotes to replace the parts you use to get your income. It's not sane, prove me wrong.

If you on paper can show how you make more than 5 bucks an hour after extensive driving after expenses I will be in utter shock. Is your life worth risking for 5 bucks an hour (if lucky)

Denial that every car part is being used is common among drivers, the fact is you use EVERY car part when driving at these rates..that does not include gas, special insurance, tolls. Factor in every car part you use, get a quote for the replacement of each of those parts and divide it into your income you get. Also factor same costs for deadheading between trips. You don't just magically appear at every next ping, there is a cost to that.

There is a reason there is a 4% retention rate for drivers..and I already showed you why. You are either nuts or a thrill seeker to drive at these rates.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I think no question it's probably tougher on a woman driver just solely on the point you made. Im sure both men and even most women probably feel more comfortable with a male driver. I also think it's easier for a bigger male then say a smaller male because it's more natural to feel safer with a big male on the wheel wether its true or not.
> 
> I am a big male but also very friendly so I make most people feel comfortable. It can work against me as well in other aspects of life as most assume Im mean or unapproachable just based on my appearance.


Lol,
Grizzly Bear on the outside, Teddy Bear on the inside!???


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> What are your rates for driving vs cost of living? And like I said compare to a mechanics quotes for car repair. Show me what you make for every week then tell me your cost of living then go to a mechanic and get quotes to replace the parts you use to get your income. It's not sane, prove me wrong.
> 
> If you on paper can show how you make more than 5 bucks an hour after extensive driving after expenses I will be in utter shock. Is your life worth risking for 5 bucks an hour (if lucky)
> 
> ...


I've literally gone over this with you Jay...if you can't remember then I don't blame you. I don't want to get into an entire discussion about profit vs investment. Thats been discussed here a million times. Just remember not everyone has the same investments into this job as everyone else and not everyone lives in the same market. I know I won't change your mind because like last time you weren't even listening to mine just like probably now.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> I've literally gone over this with you Jay...if you can't remember then I don't blame you. I don't want to get into an entire discussion about profit vs investment. Thats been discussed here a million times. Just remember not wvery has the same investments into this job as everyone else and not everyone lives in the same market.


You can remind us how your actually profiting if you want to say my market is specific and different than yours. You brought it up, back it up. Show everyone why it's sane to drive for any gender.

Uber drivers are a special breed of denial of real costs, I know I was one of them. A niche group that fools themselves and keeps losing and risking hugely at every ride.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I've literally gone over this with you Jay...if you can't remember then I don't blame you. I don't want to get into an entire discussion about profit vs investment. Thats been discussed here a million times. Just remember not everyone has the same investments into this job as everyone else and not everyone lives in the same market. I know I won't change your mind because like last time you weren't even listening to mine just like probably now.


Go CJ, Go Go Go!!!??????


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uarefree said:


> Go CJ, Go Go Go!!!??????


Yeah go! Show us how you are profiting! lol...All costs accounted! All Risks accounted! GO!

After all is said and done, the guy sweeping trash outside Mcdonalds is making way more and doing 1/1000th of BS and risks than any Uber Driver LOL



CJfrom619 said:


> I've literally gone over this with you Jay...if you can't remember then I don't blame you. I don't want to get into an entire discussion about profit vs investment. Thats been discussed here a million times. Just remember not everyone has the same investments into this job as everyone else and not everyone lives in the same market. I know I won't change your mind because like last time you weren't even listening to mine just like probably now.


The only problem with your statement is we need facts that back up you are profiting. Quotes for every car part you use is a big first step, can you drive to a shop and get quoted for each car part you use then give us that entire total, then we will look into all the other costs of rideshare. Should be just basic division, but if we need a math wiz we can find one.

Now I vaguely remember, you are working some scam with a leasing company right? Is that what all Uber drivers do? Imagine if you invested that energy not to screw over a company and applied it towards a career in general, the lengths you could go!
Kinda like the guy at the buffet that stays all day and eats and the company knows it will make it up by others that come and go so they just eat the costs?


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> You are. At these rates, you are. Sorry....
> 
> Why is it so hard to see how toxic driving for less than min wage is? I just have no idea what ticks in your brains...Is it too much mainstream?How can you not see it is a complete scam?
> 
> Am I really thinking in a hyper state of mind? To me it is clear...what am I missing that you all see and I am not?


I LOVE this song!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Yeah go! Show us how you are profiting! lol...All costs accounted! All Risks accounted! GO!
> 
> After all is said and done, the guy sweeping trash outside Mcdonalds is making more and doing 1/1000th of BS and risks than any Uber Driver LOL


Jay your like talking to a brick wall. You don't even listen to the opposition. You think because you didn't make any money then nobody can make any money but we all don't do the job the same way.

We can talk about this again though and then we can talk about it again in a few months I guess.

Investments- $45/week for my car. I've been renting out a vehicle for the last 10 months. I currently pay $45/week. For the first 6 months I wasn't paying anything but as we know with rentals things can change. The rental covers all maintenance including oil changes...so for the last 10 months I haven't invested a dime into the vehicle not even for an oil change. In that time the brakes and suspension has all been replaced. The car is a 2017 altima so it fairly new with not many issues.

I spend about on average $130/week on gas.
I wash and clean my own vehicle.
I pay around 5% in taxes for what my gross earnings are.
My insurance is $30/month higher then the average insurance so we'll say $6/week.

My average overall investment weekly is around $250/week and thats including what I get taken off in taxes and the end of the year and factoring in higher insurance the your average driver.

Now i drive 50-60 hours a week and profit around $1100-1500 gross but lets just say for an average I would make $1200 for a 50 hour week.

Now $1200 minus $250 = $950 % 50 = $19/hour profit (now if I factor in a small percentage of cash tips it probably pushes that over $20/hour profit).

Your average cashier at Mcdonalds in CA is making $9/hour.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Jay your like talking to a brick wall. You don't even listen to the opposition. You think because you didn't make any money then nobody can make any money but we all don't do the job the same way.
> 
> We can talk about this again though and then we can talk about it again in a few months I guess.
> 
> ...


So a full time Uber driver in his market risks his life pawning off true expenses to vehicle owner and claims he steadily makes 20hr. All the while risks his life at every ride, is this what you are doing when you are doing Uber or are you actually paying those true costs with risks, again in the end after true expenses the guy at McDonald's makes more and doesn't risk his life and screw others over in process. Hint (part time job wins) McDonald's full time employee has insurance and security of a job lol. There will always be scammers out there, if this sounds like you then you found your scam in your market, hope it stays steady for this guy and doesn't get in an accident driving that much with thousands of complete strangers. Absolutely insane of an idea but if you find the right scam to push off real costs then maybe that's the best life for you.

Most Uber drives use their own car and aren't scamming car companies, my advice is factor in true repair costs vs what you make instead of being in denial of true costs that you have to actually pay.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> So a full time Uber driver in his market risks his life pawning off true expenses to vehicle owner and claims he steadily makes 20hr. All the while risks his life at every ride, is this what you are doing when you are doing Uber or are you actually paying those true costs with risks, again in the end after true expenses the guy at McDonald's makes more and doesn't risk his life and screw others over in process. Hint (part time job wins) McDonald's full time employee has insurance and security of a job lol. There will always be scammers out there, if this sounds like you then you found your scam in your market, hope it stays steady for this guy and doesn't get in an accident driving that much with thousands of complete strangers. Absolutely insane of an idea but if you find the right scam to push off real costs then maybe that's the best life for you.


Like I said a brick wall. So Jay does the person that commutes to work 10 hours a week putting there lives at risk? Do all adults not drive? So we all risk our lives everyday then? What are you saying?

I get that since I drive around 60 hours a week that Im in definitely more risk then the grandma who drives to the store and back everyday but an accident is an accident and it can happen at anytime or never. I know how dangerous driving is but so are many other things that i choose to do.

Another flawed point you always make is how much we spend on our cars as if every driver with a normal job doesnt also get there brakes and tires done. I remember every other job I had spending money on brakes and transmissions and etc. Everyone still pays to get there car fixed not just rideshare drivers. We may pay more but dont act like the expense still isnt there for everyone else.

Let me ask you Jay since you apparently stop driving to do whatever it is you do now. Have you paid for an oil change or had any car expenses since leaving rideshare or was that only an expense when you were a driver.

If you dont want to be a driver thats fine but like I said before dont act like we can't make money and that everyone knows what there doing out there because clearly some don't and you admitted as much.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Like I said a brick wall. So Jay does the person that commutes to work 10 hours a week putting there lives at risk? Do all adults not drive? So we all risk our lives everyday then? What are you saying?
> 
> I get that since I drive around 60 hours a week that Im in definitely more risk then the grandma who drives to the store and back everyday but an accident is an accident and it can happen at anytime or never. I know how dangerous driving is but so are many other things that i choose to do.
> 
> ...


As I have said time and time again, the real costs associated for every car part used for "driving for hire" replaced by a professional puts you in the negative to make a profit, for scammers that use rental agencies and they eat the costs it is completely different (good for you for finding that scam). As for regular car maintenance, you factor that in with a set wage you get from your real job. I don't have time to talk about basics of life with you man, you found your scam with car company and ride that nasty bug out while you can, happy driving and best of luck out there.

For people that aren't scamming another company, factor in every car part for every ride with risks, you are losing.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Well you calling me a scammer for using a rental is a joke and disrespectful. A scam is something done illegally or behind someone's back. Me seeking out a rental because I saw a good opportunity is far from that. Sounds like you don't know the basics about life.

I already told you talking to you in the first place makes no sense since you can't even remember the first conversation we had about the same topic. A guy like you has an opinion. And that opinion will never change because they don't listen. Your contributions are just meaningless rants and whines about a mistake you made a while back. I'll have to just take you as that then and ignore.

Sorry to the OP for going off topic as predicted lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> Well you calling me a scammer for using a rental is a joke and disrespectful. A scam is something done illegally or behind someone's back. Me seeking out a rental because I saw a good opportunity is far from that. Sounds like you don't know the basics about life.
> 
> I already told you talking to you in the first place makes no sense since you can't even remember the first conversation we had about the same topic. A guy like you has an opinion. And that opinion will never change because they don't listen. Your contributions are just meaningless rants and whines about a mistake you made a while back. I'll have to just take you as that then and ignore.


You are agreeing the costs are justifiable or is it a scam? Legal or not, just because you can be the guy at the buffet that eats all day and wastes his time, doesn't make it right for the resteraunt owner does it? I mean you can throw legal around, but someone actually pays for your doing lol

My point wasn't about you, there will always be people like you doing that, my point was for all the Uber drivers that aren't doing what you do where a company pays and people using their own car, and to have a real understanding they are being scammed at these rates.

I don't see it as off topic. Talking about true risks and costs for all genders...You are at high risk for an accident and scamming a car company...I don't see that as off topic considering what some male drivers are doing vs females


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> You are agreeing the costs are justifiable or is it a scam? Legal or not, just because you can be the guy at the buffet that eats all day and wastes his time, doesn't make it right for the resteraunt owner does it? I mean you can throw legal around, but someone actually pays for your doing lol


What are you talking about? Of course the costs are justifiable. Do I really need to explain how. Ok once again. Here we go. I'll explain how ot works for every party involved and how its not a scam as you say.

I pay the rental car company $199/weekly which equates to almost $800 a month for me to rent a vehicle. Whats to explain here. Obviously the rental car company is making out nicely with $800 a month for a car.

Now Uber offers me a weekly quest of $155 for doing 90 rides in the week. Now how is this a good deal for Uber because there giving me an extra $155 a week well in return Im giving them a full time driver by giving at least 90 rides in the week which will certainly make up for the $155 loss that they took.

And how is it good for me. Well I end up paying $45 a week for a new car that I don't have to invest any other money in. I don't worry about maintenance which in this job can be pretty valuable as you always like to point out.

To me it looks like all parties have made a good deal and that this is fair from a scam.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> What are you talking about? Of course the costs are justifiable. Do I really need to explain how. Ok once again. Here we go. I'll explain how ot works for every party involved and how its not a scam as you say.
> 
> I pay the rental car company $199/weekly which equates to almost $800 a month for me to rent a vehicle. Whats to explain here. Obviously the rental car company is making out nicely with $800 a month for a car.
> 
> ...


Hey look your a full time Uber driver...and use the real world costs offset by the rental agreement, if there were hundreds of you, they would be out of business, they take cases like you and roll with it because they know most sane people aren't driving for Uber at their repair expense, I said it already, this isn't about your lil scam you are working, this is about people using their own cars and deal with real world costs that aren't offsetting like you are in your Uber world lease thing. Most drivers don't have the bigger picture of an Uber driver life to put off real world costs to a car company, they have to front the expenses themselves..how is this not clear to you by now? You are doing something unique to your lifestyle, people don't do that, they use their cars for extra money but when the bill comes they are in negative from rates vs true repair costs.

---
If you aren't scamming a rental company go to your local shop and get quotes, do math at home, factor in all costs ...you aren't making money, if you are at these rates it's maybe 5 bucks an hour at best after all expenses and that's a good week. The risks are a whole other story, but that's why you drive right? Because you are just crazy lol No other need to discuss more on the obvious.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Would you two **** heads knock it the **** off??

Go have your discussion somewhere else.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Boys will be boys.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Would you two **** heads knock it the **** off??
> 
> Go have your discussion somewhere else.


I'm cool with transferring contents of discussion to a real world topic so we can get back to LALa land here in 2019 with rates:smiles: I am not trying to ruin fun, but I don't see/use real life situations as a gag, I call out truths because like any drug, people should know the truths before they indulge. That is just my view because it appears many (if not all) are actually blind to real costs and risks and it's no different than any drug and that is where I find the forum useful...back to program:smiles:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> back to program


TY


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Would you two **** heads knock it the **** off??
> 
> Go have your discussion somewhere else.


What? This is a forum. Where else you gonna have a discussion. Lol relax


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Woman have it so much harder with harrassment in so many ways and not being able to use the local tree in the park as a bathroom.


When I go in the park 
I dont even bother looking for a tree
its generally more like a sprinkler...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> What? This is a forum. Where else you gonna have a discussion. Lol relax


So start your own thread, then.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> *GIRLS ?‍♀? vs ??‍♂BOYS*


Had to go dig this up...









Two kids are talking in the bedroom.
The little boy asks the little girl:
- What are you going to ask for Christmas?
- I'm going to ask for a Barbie, and you?
- Me, I'm going to ask for a Tampax, replied the boy.
- What is a Tampax?
- I don't know... but on TV, they say with a Tampax, you can go to the beach everyday, ride a bike, ride a horse, dance, go clubbing, do a bunch of cool things, and the best part... without anyone noticing!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> So start your own thread, then.


I have and I will if I want to. No need for you to play forum mom.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Pause.
> 
> You pay the passengers? WTF
> Are you okay?


Sometimes I wonder myself.??
I missed a big turn last night, but the guy said don't worry about it. I took Uber forums advice and didn't pull out cash. It was empowering.??



KD_LA said:


> Had to go dig this up...
> View attachment 366365
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO??


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Pros and cons of being a male/female driver. Do you think the opposite sex has it easier? Do you get judged based on your gender?
> 
> I feel like some pax think women, even more specific ethnic looking women aren't good drivers. If I make one mistake now I have only confirmed their beliefs?‍♀.


Pros of being a male driver..... My wife shows me the pros all the time. :smiles:

Seriously though, no basis to make a comparison as I can't judge what others have to deal with. But, I can say that from a safety aspect, I do think that guys have an easier time. I am less likely to have some crazy try something, or to have someone try and pick me up I think.

But, I think that you have an advantage on tips. When my wife and I were doing food deliveries (DD, GH and UE), we would sometimes use one car and race around. She would get better tips in general on her deliveries than I did.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Canaddar said:


> Pros of being a male driver..... My wife shows me the pros all the time. :smiles:
> 
> Seriously though, no basis to make a comparison as I can't judge what others have to deal with. But, I can say that from a safety aspect, I do think that guys have an easier time. I am less likely to have some crazy try something, or to have someone try and pick me up I think.
> 
> But, I think that you have an advantage on tips. When my wife and I were doing food deliveries (DD, GH and UE), we would sometimes use one car and race around. She would get better tips in general on her deliveries than I did.


I bet those nights are so fun when you're both chasin the trips and tips!
Girl vs Boy???


----------

